# Anyway to put reefs in the bay?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there a legal way to get permits to put reefs in the bay? I rarely (read, 1 or 2 times a year) fish the gulf, boats just not big enough for it, and would like to have the ability to build my own structure somewhere


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. Only possible on a dark night...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Nope. Only possible on a dark night...


 :whistling::yes:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Nope. Only possible on a dark night...


 
Don't forget about night vision scopes! :no:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Flounderpounder said:


> Don't forget about night vision scopes! :no:


Those don't work on foggy nights...but the thermal FLIR gear will catch your illegal bay reef dumping butt in no time. :thumbsup:

I'm sure there are PLENTY of ways to do it though using all the technology we have today...like radar, night vision, thermal scopes, gps, etc. :whistling::whistling:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's done all the time. Mostly in the winter...


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

ok, now I know its not legal, but why?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

We were north of East Pass one night in highschool, won't comment on exactly what we were doing, but right about when we were ready to "put it in" a boat with flashing lights came flying up to us. After we shat ourselves, we realized it was SeaTow thinking we were broke down! Chose a different location, ended up being one heck of a catfish spot and a pretty good story!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

eddiem84 said:


> We were north of East Pass one night in highschool, won't comment on exactly what we were doing, but right about when we were ready to "put it in" a boat with flashing lights came flying up to us. After we shat ourselves, we realized it was SeaTow thinking we were broke down! Chose a different location, ended up being one heck of a catfish spot and a pretty good story!


I'm not sure which "put it in" you're talking about, but either way sounds fun!

Flguy, different materials decompose with certain byproducts, most of the byproducts are not desirable for the water.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'm aware of that, it just doesn't make sense why we can get permits for the gulf, but not the bay


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

It is my understanding that the Corps of Engineers, the Florida Department of Environmental Protection, and the FWC get heavily involved in the artificial reef site permitting process. Large Area Artificial Reef Sites (LAARS) are permitted areas offshore where counties are allowed to permit private citizens to place "personal reefs." During the permitting process, the Corps, DEP and FWC ensure that the artificial reefs will not become hazards to navigation at a permitted site, and that natural wildlife habitat will not disturbed by the artificial reefs.

Placing artificial reefs outside of a LAARS, or without a permit, is a serious form of dumping/littering and can result in stiff fines and jail time. Even more serious is the potential damage to natural habitat, which can harm or stunt future generations of game fish.

With today's side-scanning bottom machines, illegal reefs/dump sites are easy to find. I would recommend partnering up with a buddy who has a Hummingbird or Lowrance side-scan setup and putting around the Bay or ICW for a few hours. You will find all of the "private spots" you will ever need.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

shrimpers just love bay reefs!!!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Theres plenty of stuff in the bay. You have to learn to look for it though. It's much different than looking in the gulf. Fish dont always "hold" on structure like the gulf. It's also very easy to dump stuff uselessly in the mud.


----------

